# Solved: Need MS 4000 Optical Mouse Reset Help



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

I have a Microsoft 4000 optical wireless mouse (small) for my Compaq CQ60-420 laptop. Yesterday I changed the batteries and now the mouse doesn't control the pointer. I have to use my finger on the laptop pad to manipulate the pointer and that is phyically difficult for me. I can't find the instructions on how to reset this mouse after taking out the batteries, so I'm dead in the water. Can someone give me a link or give me step by step instructions.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Resynchronizing the connection may fix this problem. This is done by holding down the small button on the receiver until the light blinks green. Some Microsoft mouse models have a small button on the underside of the mouse that also needs to be pushed to reset the connection. A steady green light on the receiver lets you know the connection is working

Read more: Microsoft Notebook Optical Mouse Problems | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5427482_microsoft-notebook-optical-mouse-problems.html#ixzz19yytfHV6

Thanks to eHow


----------



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

Please tell me what you mean by "receiver" when you say "This is done by holding down the small button on the receiver...." And yes there seems to be a button on the bottom of my mouse, but don't know when or how long to press that and don't know if there is a specific order to do things. I'm lost without my orig instructions. Thanks for your time


----------



## Irukku (Dec 27, 2010)

The receiver is the device connected to your USB port that receives the mouse's signal. You just have to click both buttons: first on the receiver, and then on the mouse. That should work.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.ehow.com/how_6822315_troubleshoot-notebook-optical-mouse-4000.html

Hope this helps


----------



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

Thanks so much for all the help. Mouse is working again thank you. The link to eHow Troubleshooting the wireless optical mouse 4000 was the icing on the cake. That article really made it clear & I printed it for future reference.


----------

